# Prong Collar Solutions



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

Hi Guys,

I have puppy on a prong and her regular collar to correct any possible nipping behavior while walking. The recommended set-up is a 6" leash with clips on both sides attaching to the regular collar and the prong collar. I'm not really enjoying this setup mainly because the 2 leashes I have with the double clips are too thick and gives my hand blisters. I was wondering what you setup you use with your dogs if you need to attach 2 collars. Please provide leash length/tab lenght/other setup you use. 

She lives, walks, and plays on her flat. Her prong is very rarely in use, but I still want it there was it gives me the confidence that I can address the problem effectively and clearly should it come up.

Thank you!!!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

I dont use two leashes. I just clip the leash to the prong and thats it. I've NEVER had a problem with the prong coming apart. The prong is properly fitted and I've given some pretty hard corrections at times and never a problem.


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

Thank you for taking the time to respond. 

I don't use the prong for anything else though. I'm not comfortable using it in everyday applications just because I haven't been taught. She is learning loose-leash on a flat collar...so I was hoping there would be some magical set-up that would sitll allow me to walk her on flat while giving me some the option to correct on prong. 

The frequency of corrections is very very low. Like 1 correction a week, maximum.


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

I would attach a short tab leash to the prong collar--a string or piece of leather or tubular nylon that is about 8-10" long, with no loop. You can let it dangle, but it's there if you need it.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

BlackthornGSD said:


> I would attach a short tab leash to the prong collar--a string or piece of leather or tubular nylon that is about 8-10" long, with no loop. You can let it dangle, but it's there if you need it.


Everyone I know does the same thing. It works well.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

I don't use two collars either... just the prong. The second collar is just used as backup if the prong fails. 

With Lucy, I really don't need a second collar. If the prong fails, she's not going anywhere. She's not a puller and I really don't even need to correct her that often, so a second safety collar really isn't needed with her. That's just my experience with the prong. Some dogs absolutely need a safety collar if that prong fails (and they do from time to time).

I've heard good things about leerburg dominant dog collar. You should be able to use any leash you'd like with it along with the prong.

Leerburg | Dominant Dog Collar™


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

I started out teaching leash manners on a flat collar and added the prong when Shasta was about 8 months old. Since beginning my obedience trainer course, i wasnt allowed to use the prong collar during classes so i had to start over again using the flat collar. I still get better results from her wearing the prong collar but after a couple correction snaps on the flat collar, she is a little more focused and better behaved. We're working on it. 

Christine's idea is a good one. If you look at the gentle leader head halters, they come with a strap you clip to the collar as a safety. You can look into something like that.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

I use tabs with my prong when I'm doing off-leash obedience or during protection. It works better than a two lead system.


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

I had her on the tab. 
The problem i'm having with the tab is, when she does something wrong and she KNOWS its wrong. She will then start ducking the tab if I reach to grab it and correct her. So the setup isn't ideal.

The problem mostly is my timing. I think I am too slow to react. My trainer said I had awful, HORRIBLE, abominable timing


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

marshies said:


> I had her on the tab.
> The problem i'm having with the tab is, when she does something wrong and she KNOWS its wrong. She will then start ducking the tab if I reach to grab it and correct her. So the setup isn't ideal.
> 
> The problem mostly is my timing. I think I am too slow to react. My trainer said I had awful, HORRIBLE, abominable timing


In that case I would use just the prong.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I use a 1/2" 6' lead and a 3/4" 5' lead. I hook the 6' to the prong and slide the extra through the 5' lead handle so the prong lead is loose until I want it and it's easier to handle. So, if you want to continue to use two long leads, find a thin one to put on the prong.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

After you posted this thread and I thank you again for sharing your heart stopping story with us I bought this back up (msvette recommended) and really like my set up now. http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/stories/176547-my-heart-literally-stopped-3.html

I never had a prong come apart but wanted to make sure we always had a back up regardless.

This company has excellent customer service & fast accurate shipping.
Ella's Lead - Oscar's Attachment

I have one 6' leather lead with his prong & flat collar & back up attached.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

If you are worried about the prong coming apart, just use a slip collar that is slightly larger than the prong and clip a single leash to both collars. Pan goes jogging on a prong collar, and since someone else jogs him for me I also have a fursaver on. If something ever happened with the prong collar, the leash is still attached to the fursaver.

Honestly for training I wouldn't use two collars. Just use the prong and clip the leash to a slip collar if you're worried about her getting free. If she's behaving, then the leash is slack so there's no correction on the prong. If you need to give a correction, you can. No reason to complicate it further and have to grab for a tab or change leashes/collars.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

mycobraracr said:


> In that case I would use just the prong.


 
If you use a prong collar, at some time it WILL come apart. Then you will find out how well trained your dog's recall is. Willing to try it?


if not then use what every good trainer who uses a prong will tell you - as some have said above put a flat collar on your dog and attatach the prong to it with a 6" safety line with a clip on each end.

I have used a prong for about 3 years. In that time i have had it come apart three times! Each time was a sort of intense incident and i was very glad to have a safety clip attached.

Your decision however, of course.

But realize it is not a matter of IF but of WHEN!


----------



## marielrowland (Jan 6, 2011)

A leather leash is expensive but so worth the price. My hands couldn't tolerate a nylon leash with pulling.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

codmaster said:


> If you use a prong collar, at some time it WILL come apart. Then you will find out how well trained your dog's recall is. Willing to try it?
> 
> 
> if not then use what every good trainer who uses a prong will tell you - as some have said above put a flat collar on your dog and attatach the prong to it with a 6" safety line with a clip on each end.
> ...


Thanks, after I posted that I read some bad stories of collars coming apart. I have personally never seen it but it obviously happens. That being said, I am very confident in my dogs recall and when I do use a prong (not very often) I use a tab or am on the training feild and am not worried about my dog taking off. This is something I will keep in mind though. So again thanks.


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

I use the Leerburg prong collar leash. 2 clips, one leash. Leather is stiff to begin with but quickly softens, good weight to it.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Twyla said:


> I use the Leerburg prong collar leash. 2 clips, one leash. Leather is stiff to begin with but quickly softens, good weight to it.


I love this leash, but I'd rather have a four footer - would you happen to know if anyone else makes this leash in a four foot length? 

Bailey's prong literally fell off twice now. I wasn't even giving him a correction. I had ordered some replacement 2.25 links and they were not exactly the same. Needless to say, I took them back off. Scared me to see it fall off, but Bailey didn't even notice thankfully.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I like leerburgs leash, but if you want a shorter/thinner leash, why not try a coupler and use a leash you like 
Amazon.com: Sporn Double Dog Coupler: Pet Supplies


----------



## LuvMyDog_Worldwide (Jul 23, 2011)

BlackthornGSD said:


> I would attach a short tab leash to the prong collar--a string or piece of leather or tubular nylon that is about 8-10" long, with no loop. You can let it dangle, but it's there if you need it.


I agree, a common mention of prong collars sliding down the neck is due to the incorrect length of lead and the inevitable solution given is to tighten the prong collar. The commonly cited Leerburg picture of how high and tight a prong collar should be is not correct or suitable. A short lead with an adjusted hand position is most effective and prevents movement in the collar, you'd be suprised how loose a collar can be if you adjust the handling style accordingly.


----------



## LuvMyDog_Worldwide (Jul 23, 2011)

codmaster said:


> If you use a prong collar, at some time it WILL come apart.


If you check your equipment and maintain it properly it will never come apart. Why do you think airplanes are checked before each flight?


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

chelle said:


> I love this leash, but I'd rather have a four footer - would you happen to know if anyone else makes this leash in a four foot length?
> 
> Bailey's prong literally fell off twice now. I wasn't even giving him a correction. I had ordered some replacement 2.25 links and they were not exactly the same. Needless to say, I took them back off. Scared me to see it fall off, but Bailey didn't even notice thankfully.


I use the 2 handle leash. Gives the shorter length when needed. Doesn't really feel to bulky having in hand both handles. It takes it down a bit shorter the 4 ft though. As far as seeing a 4 ft leash like this anywhere I haven't.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Question for those who have had prong collars fall apart...

What brand do you use? I've been using mine for about 3 years now and have never had an issue with it coming apart. I have had a quick release one bust open, but that was due to the scissor clip and it was a Petco brand collar. I have never once had an issue with the regular Herm Sprenger prongs being faulty. Just wondering if it's a certain brand that has bad luck or what.


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

Twyla said:


> I use the 2 handle leash. Gives the shorter length when needed. Doesn't really feel to bulky having in hand both handles. It takes it down a bit shorter the 4 ft though. As far as seeing a 4 ft leash like this anywhere I haven't.


Which 2 handle leash are you referring to?


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

Thank you guys for the replies.

My main reason for not ONLY wearing the prong collar (I have an HS one) is that she pulls on walks, but I'm not using the prong to correct that yet. The prong is only VERY rarely used, and it is to correct one very specific behavior. So I do want to keep her flat operational, but have access to the prong at all times.

I guess I'm looking between leashes that have 2 lengths and tabs.

Thoughts?


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

marshies said:


> Which 2 handle leash are you referring to?


Leerburg | Leerburg's Prong Collar Leash™

https://leerburg.com/cart/img/5133.png <--- image of it since it doesn't actually show on the catalog page.


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

Twyla said:


> Leerburg | Leerburg's Prong Collar Leash™
> 
> https://leerburg.com/cart/img/5133.png <--- image of it since it doesn't actually show on the catalog page.


Sorry! I missed it earlier in the thread.

Thanks for the links.


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

Twyla, the site doesn't go into the specifics about the 2 handler leash. Can you tell me about it? Is the second handle live as well? How does one deliver the correction?


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

Welcome.

I don't use a prong and still use that leash. Woolf has a history of breaking collars, halti, harnesses so was using 2 leashes till I found that one. He's at the point he may not need a back up collar but not taking the chance so am using the leash with his collar and martingale with the martingale being active.

Delivering a correction, for me is a quick tug. The live handle is whichever one you are have in hand. The handles are on the one leash. If it will help, I can grab a pic tomorrow and post it.


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

Please excuse my stupid questions.
So with this leash, if she pulls, only one collar is engaged right? If I want to deliver a correction, I'd reach down for the second one? 
Or how does it work?


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

marshies said:


> Please excuse my stupid questions.
> So with this leash, if she pulls, only one collar is engaged right? If I want to deliver a correction, I'd reach down for the second one?
> Or how does it work?


Questions aren't stupid.

Only 1 collar is active, the 2nd collar is just there as back up. If you need to deliver a correction, you would by whichever handle you have in hand at the moment. You do not need to reach for the 2nd handle.


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

Hum. I'm not sure if that'll serve my purpose, since my prong is my "backup", but I want to be able to engage it without reaching down when I want to deliver a 
correction.

This is so difficult.


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

I'm thinking maybe the easiest solution would be to stick to my double sided leash, but switch to a length and material I enjoy more?

I'm thinking something like this one:

A P B~~All Purpose Biothane® Lead | allthingsbiothane.com

What do you guys think?


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I have the APB biothane leash and I LOVE it! It feels great and works well. However I don't use it like a double leash, I use it over my shoulder. The one thing that could be an issue possibly if you're using both ends on the collar, is that the clips at the ends are fairly big and heavy.

I have had a prong collar come apart at the worst moment, and after that I always used a tab to attach the leash to the dog's regular collar in addition to the prong. I don't use a prong anymore though.



marshies said:


> The problem mostly is my timing. I think I am too slow to react. My trainer said I had awful, HORRIBLE, abominable timing


It sounds like maybe you need to work on your timing? If you are reacting too slow this could cause problems with the training and be difficult to correct what you are trying to correct.
I know with clicker training, there are recommendations to improve your timing such as to watch a new show and click every time the host blinks, or whenever they say a particular work they're likely to say often (obviously this would need to be done without the dog in the room). I know you're not using a clicker but maybe something similar could help to work on your timing?


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

Chicagocanine said:


> I have the APB biothane leash and I LOVE it! It feels great and works well. However I don't use it like a double leash, I use it over my shoulder. The one thing that could be an issue possibly if you're using both ends on the collar, is that the clips at the ends are fairly big and heavy.
> 
> I have had a prong collar come apart at the worst moment, and after that I always used a tab to attach the leash to the dog's regular collar in addition to the prong. I don't use a prong anymore though.
> 
> ...


That sounds like a good idea. My clicker book should have an overview of the exercise. 

The timing is OKAY when she's on 2 leashes and I have both. It's when I have to reach down to grab a tab that it becomes problematic.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

marshies said:


> That sounds like a good idea. My clicker book should have an overview of the exercise.
> 
> The timing is OKAY when she's on 2 leashes and I have both. It's when I have to reach down to grab a tab that it becomes problematic.


That makes sense, because you have to grab the tab before you can do anything else. What about using a light line or something made to prepare a dog for off leash training, have that attached to the prong and then you can have the dog walking on the regular collar with the regular leash, but have a lighter leash connected to the prong at the same time so you can use it when needed? This way it won't be as cumbersome as 2 'regular' leashes, and it won't be as noticeable to the dog that there is a second leash. 

For example I used to have a leash that looked like this except with a regular leash handle on the end:
J and J Dog Supplies: Shark Lines

I'm not sure where to find one with a handle like that because I got the one I had years ago but if you could find one, something like that might work. If you can't find that, maybe even something like a lightweight boat line or parachute cord with a handle attached?


----------



## Gilly1331 (Apr 16, 2011)

I connect our prong collars AND nylon martingale collars to the same leash/hook at the same time. So their is 2 collars to 1 leash for each of my 3 dogs. This way if the prong collar releases and drops off i still have the secure martingale collar attached to the same leash/dog.


----------



## GSDMUM (Aug 18, 2011)

Lucy Dog said:


> I don't use two collars either... just the prong. The second collar is just used as backup if the prong fails.
> 
> With Lucy, I really don't need a second collar. If the prong fails, she's not going anywhere. She's not a puller and I really don't even need to correct her that often, so a second safety collar really isn't needed with her. That's just my experience with the prong. Some dogs absolutely need a safety collar if that prong fails (and they do from time to time).
> 
> ...


I just ordered a prong collar ( not quick release) and Leerburg's two clip leash ( one leash, two clips, one longer clip lead to attach to the prog collar and a shorter lead for the backup collar. If you pull on the leash it will only pull on the prong collar because of the longer lead to it.


----------



## technodog (Dec 31, 2010)

you could just use a carabiner, i think that would work in securing the backup collar to the leash, though I've never tried it myself, so it might be inadequate.
I bought the leerburg prong leash(I've yet to try it), even though i usually train indoors or in secure areas.
hope it helps


----------

